# Selecting quality BBQ equipment (injector syringe, cooking racks, gloves, etc)  -- Help wanted



## diversification (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi there, I'm just getting into smoking, and it seems I could use a few tools.... and my family is demanding a gift wishlist (lol) so I'd appreciate some help identifying good accessories.  The tools I'm thinking about currently are as follows:

1)  Meat injector syringe. I've found these blog posts with recommendations. Do you guys agree with these, or would you recommend something else not listed?

https://bbqreport.com/best-meat-injector/ 
https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-marinade-injectors-4158802 

2)  Wire cooking racks. I've seen several people on YouTube use these wire racks that are wide enough to fit large cuts of meat on them, and make transportation to and from the kitchen a synch.  Again, here are the blog post recommendations I found.  Are these what you guys would recommend? 

https://robbreport.com/lifestyle/product-recommendations/best-wire-racks-amazon-2926403/ 
https://www.thekitchn.com/best-baking-skeet-cooling-rack-combo-23153165

3)  I need some insulated gloves for handling the meat as it's coming off the grill.  What I see the guys on YouTube doing most of the time is putting on some sort of under-glove with some insulation, and then covering it with a latex or nitrile glove to keep the juices off if the non-waterproof glove below. Is this what you guys do? The ‘best’ lists I’ve listed below seem more focused on bulkier gloves that are extremely good at protecting against heat, but may hamper dexterity.  Maybe that’s the right way to go, but it seems like perhaps there is a better compromise out there, especially for those of us with pellet grills who aren’t reaching into a firebox, or pulling out a burn tray mid-cook. 

https://bbqreport.com/best-bbq-grilling-gloves/ 
https://www.thespruceeats.com/best-grill-gloves-5180823
https://smokingmeatgeeks.com/best-bbq-gloves/ 

4)  I have a Thermopen, grill collapsing front ledge, and it also has built in thermometers that hook into the WiFi PID.  I’m probably going to be getting a fiberglass welding blanket, but I think the info on those is as bit more clear-cut.  Since I’m trying to give people gift ideas for me, are there any other BBQ-related items that you would recommend I think about? Asked differently, what’s a BBQ tool that you would recommend to everyone or that you use all the time and really love?  I’m pretty much brand new to this, so keep in mind I don’t know what I don’t know.   

I really appreciate any input and help you guys can offer!


----------



## old sarge (Nov 20, 2021)

I generally stay away from anyones idea of 'best' and so I did a quick and dirty search for your #1 and #3.  You will see the injector and as per amazons hype, a couple of other items one of which are gloves. And if you want/need butcher paper, it is all there.  As for cooling racks, I would not spend too much money on them.  Any housewares section of a large store will have many to choose from. move meat from kitchen to smoker and back again on a large jelly roll pan (no dripping as I march through the house). And I place the smoker rack on the jelly roll pan when rubbing, remove rack and meat and place in smoker and reverse the process when food is done. No extra rack needed. Oh, I cannot attest to the quality of the items in the Amazon link.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 20, 2021)

diversification said:


> Hi there, I'm just getting into smoking, and it seems I could use a few tools.... and my family is demanding a gift wishlist (lol) so I'd appreciate some help identifying good accessories.  The tools I'm thinking about currently are as follows:
> 
> 1)  Meat injector syringe. I've found these blog posts with recommendations. Do you guys agree with these, or would you recommend something else not listed?
> 
> ...



What type of smoker do you have?  This matters.

I run an electric. An MES40.
My chrome smoker racks can be easily pulled out and slid onto a baking/cookie sheet pan so doing that is often better than having a rack or basket... though I do have some baskets.

Also with my chrome racks, having silicon bbq mats (grid hole type) are helpful when doing meat pieces that may want to fall between the bars on my smoker racks.

For gloves, I would avoid those big silicon gloves like they were the plague.  I own a pair and never use them.  Tried a few times and they weren't worth the hassle.  Those things are very gimmicky and I think only useful if you are having to pull off like a dozen briskets, ribs, chickens, or pork butts off the smoker.  If that meat is cooked tender enough it will want to fall apart in your hands to some extent which is not good so being able to remove the rack while the meat is on it is sooooo much better.  In that case regular oven mitts do the trick to hold and remove the rack.
What I find more useful is a nice sturdy pair of long tongs so you can grasp a whole brisket or pork butt well enough to flip it onto a better pan or onto foil without tearing the meat all apart.  These are my preference now as they are super sturdy and long and wow like $5 off right now!  I'd get 2 sets if you grill a lot so you always have a pair ready and clean:

Next, a thermo pen is great but nothing will beat a remote digital thermomter with alarms.  I suggest a minimum of 4 probes but a 2 probe will get you by.
This one is the best I've used so far but there are many good ones out there. I would suggest you avoid the bluetooth ones with your phone as you have to be in range and bluetooth is not nearly as strong with range as these radio signal ones. Mine goes 300FT no problems. Get while on sell soon or a similar kind with a good rating and has high/low alarms for oven temp probe setting:


Next, if you use an electric smoker the A-Maze-N Pellet Smoker tray, it burns wood pellets to produce your smoke and provides perfect smoke with no hassle for 12 hours max!!  A bag of pellets lasts forever!

If using a pellet smoker or a smaller electric smoker like an MES30 I would suggest you get a pair of pellet tubes like the following. They work in lower oxygen enviornments.  You fill them halfway up with pellets (long ways) and they should burn 4-5 hours or so.  Have 2 ready to go and you can burn back to back for 8-10 hrs only having to full with it 1 time to do the swap:

If you burn pellets get a propane torch and a 1 pound propane can.

Next, a GOOD vac sealer is handy but cost some money.  Expect to pay about $280+ for one.  I think you will want to stick with VacMaster, VacMax, and Weston brands.  I'd avoid Food Saver and any sealers that arent in the $280+ range.  These machines are notorious for not lasting and the brands and price range I mention will get you one that should last a long time.  We all try to save money on these things and almost all of us suffer for it then buy a "real" vac sealer.
You can smoke big, little, or as much meat as you want and vac seal it for later.  Its a HUGE help.

I think that covers the basics.

Again let us know what kind of smoker you have and more accurate sharing can happen :)

I hope this helps! :)


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 20, 2021)

For injector I got the spitjack system and really like it. Not sure if it is best but gives you a variety of needles which is nice

gloves I just got a pair off Amazon in last month or so that works very well. Cant remember brand but mostly cloth with high heat lining and silicone like substance for gripping. I routinely pick up logs on fire and more my charcoal basket with no issues

Get good CC/Meat thermo like maverick or thermoworks has wireless one also

racks- i got a few when I was at Myron cookschool and really like them. They are a little more heavy duty than others I see but cant go wrong with whatever fits your cooker

-poultry shears- get good pair of shears

Get good set of knives and dont let anyone else use them

big roll butcher paper is good depending on what you use to wrap

good set of grill tools- tongs, brush, etc

pick out few rubs and add that to list as well


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 20, 2021)

These are the the pans/ racks that I use a lot. 
Not SS but a great price and they usually have them in stock 




__





						Robot or human?
					





					www.walmart.com


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 20, 2021)

For shears get a good set that has plenty of leverage and comes apart for easily for cleaning.


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

tallbm said:


> What type of smoker do you have?  This matters.
> My chrome smoker racks can be easily pulled out and slid onto a baking/cookie sheet pan so doing that is often better than having a rack or basket... though I do have some baskets.


I have a Pit Boss Laredo 1000 pellet grill.  I have to imagine that removing a wire rack is much, much easier for me than pulling out the entire, much heavier, inset grill rack on my pellet smoker.  I don't want to risk slipping and having the back of the rack fall down into the grill, and watch my food go with it.  I get why the MES makes that suitable with the column setup though. 



tallbm said:


> What I find more useful is a nice sturdy pair of long tongs so you can grasp a whole brisket or pork butt well enough to flip it onto a better pan or onto foil without tearing the meat all apart.


I think for me, the wire rack provides the best chance at not having meat fall apart, followed by my hands, which provide far more surface area than a pair of tongs, and also would protect my hands as I do stuff like wrapping.  You're right about the silicone gloves though - I think the lack of dexterity would have me avoiding them.  I do use a pair of tongs very similar to the ones you linked -- very handy!

I'm fairly certain I've seen people comment that the InkBird app needs a TON of work, and won't even produce alarms unless the app is open (ie. if it's backgrounded, you don't get alarms.)  They also appear to have 3 different apps in the Play Store, all of which have 2.5 out of 5 stars (or less.)  Comparatively, Fireboard and Thermoworks both have a single app in the Play Store, and have nearly 5 out of 4 stars.  I think I'd probably just bite the bullet and go with either the Signals or the Fireboard 2 -- they're about 4 times the price, but if that's what it takes to get a unit that saves the meat I'm cooking, I imagine it'll pay for itself in meat that I don't ruin haha.



tallbm said:


> If using a pellet smoker or a smaller electric smoker like an MES30 I would suggest you get a pair of pellet tubes like the following. They work in lower oxygen enviornments.  You fill them halfway up with pellets (long ways) and they should burn 4-5 hours or so.  Have 2 ready to go and you can burn back to back for 8-10 hrs only having to full with it 1 time to do the swap:


This is great advice -- I got a generic tube on amazon similar to the one you linked, and it's working wonderfully.  I like the thought of having a second one ready to roll, so I'll probably toss that on the list too!   I run it during most of my smokes b/c I feel like the pellet smoker by itself isn't really delivering enough smoke flavor -- something I understand is a downside of these units.  If I ever get enough time to properly tend a fire, I'll probably jump to an offset.



tallbm said:


> Next, a GOOD vac sealer is handy but cost some money.  Expect to pay about $280+ for one.  I think you will want to stick with VacMaster, VacMax, and Weston brands.  I'd avoid Food Saver and any sealers that arent in the $280+ range.  These machines are notorious for not lasting and the brands and price range I mention will get you one that should last a long time.  We all try to save money on these things and almost all of us suffer for it then buy a "real" vac sealer.


I probably screwed up here, and I got that $100 Nesco unit that gets recommended on all the "Best" lists.  I knew about the higher end Vacuum sealers, but honestly it's pretty tough to make heads and tails of the different features til you own a vacuum sealer and get a feel for how they operate.  I'm sure I'll end up replacing it when I get frustrated with how long it takes, but for the time being it's ok. 

Thanks for the advice and all the links!



1MoreFord said:


> For shears get a good set that has plenty of leverage and comes apart for easily for cleaning.


Can you tell me what situations I'd be using the food shears in?  I only ever see people trimming using a knife, and I'm having trouble figuring out what situations a pair of sheers would be better for.



912smoker said:


> These are the the pans/ racks that I use a lot.
> Not SS but a great price and they usually have them in stock
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation on these.  I didn't really think about one with a drip pan, but that's a good idea because it would save me from some of the heat deflector cleanup!




To anyone else, please keep the recommendations coming!  I'm open to multiple opinions!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 23, 2021)

I use these gloves all the time. Usually get them at Academy. Or you can order from Amazon. They come with the cotton liners (1 pair per box). I've got several pair in my BBQ drawer in the kitchen.
Jim


----------



## burgerbob (Nov 23, 2021)

This is hands down the best injector I've ever used. When I need to finally replace this one, I will buy another. I've bought this for family members for holidays, I've had multiple friends purchase it as well.

Pistol Grip Injector

As far as gloves for BBQ, if you're needing something for handling the BBQ itself. I purchased some simple 99 cent cotton gloves, I put those on then the nitrile gloves over top of that. Really provides a lot of insulation and unless you're pulling really hot meat you don't really feel the heat at all. Otherwise I use these gloves for anything with super hot temperatures. I typically will use this at the fire pit for grabbing logs and moving them around while on fire. 

BlueFire Gloves


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 23, 2021)

burgerbob said:


> This is hands down the best injector I've ever used. When I need to finally replace this one, I will buy another. I've bought this for family members for holidays, I've had multiple friends purchase it as well.
> 
> Pistol Grip Injector
> 
> ...


I might have to get that injector to go with my Butcher Block injections.  I bought couple of gloves that look like that.  I got a bad burn from liquids spilling out.  Are those water proof?


----------



## burgerbob (Nov 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I might have to get that injector to go with my Butcher Block injections.  I bought couple of gloves that look like that.  I got a bad burn from liquids spilling out.  Are those water proof?


No I wouldn't recommend using these with liquids since they are fabric. I would not expect them to be waterproof. If you need waterproof you'll definitely want to go the silicone route.


----------



## negolien (Nov 23, 2021)

Most people got you already. I use  a pan like this and I love the rapicca gloves they handle large meat very well and are lined. U can see my pair under the charcoal bag i also use cotton gloves u see there with nitrile gloves under em but I like the rapicca beter for sure. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Syringes are no big deal don't spend a huge amount of cash I got a cheap pair for like 13 bucks,

Amazon.com : RAPICCA BBQ Grill Oven Gloves 14 Inches,932℉,Heat Resistant-Smoker, Cooking Barbecue Gloves, for Handling Heat Food Right on Your Fryer,Grill, Waterproof, Fireproof, Oil Resistant Neoprene Coating : Patio, Lawn & Garden

Amazon.com: Baking Sheet with Wire Rack Set - Exclusive Silicone Feet Prevent Scratches - Bacon Rack for Oven - Aluminum Half Sheet Pans for Cooking with Stainless Steel Wire Baking Rack for Oven Cooking Rack: Home & Kitchen


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

golfpro2301 said:


> For injector I got the spitjack system and really like it. Not sure if it is best but gives you a variety of needles which is nice


That's the one that stood out to me, so I think that's what I'll put on the list.  Thank you!  



golfpro2301 said:


> gloves I just got a pair off Amazon in last month or so that works very well. Cant remember brand but mostly cloth with high heat lining and silicone like substance for gripping. I routinely pick up logs on fire and more my charcoal basket with no issues


https://www.amazon.com/gp/your-account/order-history&tag=smokingmeatforums-20 <--- If you click that link it'll take you right to your Amazon order history.  Would love to know which ones you got!



golfpro2301 said:


> racks- i got a few when I was at Myron cookschool and really like them. They are a little more heavy duty than others I see but cant go wrong with whatever fits your cooker


https://myronmixon.com/product/jacks-old-south-bbq-rack/ <--- this the one?


Thanks for the responses!


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 23, 2021)

diversification said:


> I have a Pit Boss Laredo 1000 pellet grill.  I have to imagine that removing a wire rack is much, much easier for me than pulling out the entire, much heavier, inset grill rack on my pellet smoker.  I don't want to risk slipping and having the back of the rack fall down into the grill, and watch my food go with it.  I get why the MES makes that suitable with the column setup though.
> 
> 
> I think for me, the wire rack provides the best chance at not having meat fall apart, followed by my hands, which provide far more surface area than a pair of tongs, and also would protect my hands as I do stuff like wrapping.  You're right about the silicone gloves though - I think the lack of dexterity would have me avoiding them.  I do use a pair of tongs very similar to the ones you linked -- very handy!
> ...


Now if I was spending someone else's money I would but these from Jeff's site !
P&P CHEF Extra Large Baking Sheet and Cooking Rack Set, Stainless Steel Cookie Half Sheet Pan with Grill Rack, Rectangle 19.6''x13.5''x1.2'', Oven & Dishwasher Safe, 4 Piece (2 Pans+2 Racks)


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

burgerbob said:


> This is hands down the best injector I've ever used. When I need to finally replace this one, I will buy another. I've bought this for family members for holidays, I've had multiple friends purchase it as well.
> 
> Pistol Grip Injector
> 
> ...



Oh wow, that injector looks pretty much exactly like the Spitjack that someone else recommended, but it's less than half the price!  Doesn't have one or two of the tips, but I can't imagine those extra tips are worth an extra ~$70 to $80.  I think I'll maybe try this first, especially since I don't see anything like a really long warranty on the Spitjack.  

The cotton gloves w/ nitrile is probably what I saw the guys on Youtube doing, and I'm thinking maybe that's the best bet.  I do appreciate the BlueFire Gloves link - I was actually thinking about something like that for my oven / cast iron handling anyway.


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I might have to get that injector to go with my Butcher Block injections.  I bought couple of gloves that look like that.  I got a bad burn from liquids spilling out.  Are those water proof?



Good point on the gloves - they're not waterproof.  Maybe a silicone option would be better for when I'm handling cast iron.  I had thought about welding gloves, but I think those are absorbent as well.


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Now if I was spending someone else's money I would but these from Jeff's site !
> P&P CHEF Extra Large Baking Sheet and Cooking Rack Set, Stainless Steel Cookie Half Sheet Pan with Grill Rack, Rectangle 19.6''x13.5''x1.2'', Oven & Dishwasher Safe, 4 Piece (2 Pans+2 Racks)



Oh I like the look of these... very heavy duty.  I bet they'll last just this side of forever.  I had some flimsy wire baking racks where the welds all started breaking.  I probably will opt for something like these guys.  Thanks!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 23, 2021)

diversification said:


> I have a Pit Boss Laredo 1000 pellet grill.  I have to imagine that removing a wire rack is much, much easier for me than pulling out the entire, much heavier, inset grill rack on my pellet smoker.  I don't want to risk slipping and having the back of the rack fall down into the grill, and watch my food go with it.  I get why the MES makes that suitable with the column setup though.
> 
> 
> I think for me, the wire rack provides the best chance at not having meat fall apart, followed by my hands, which provide far more surface area than a pair of tongs, and also would protect my hands as I do stuff like wrapping.  You're right about the silicone gloves though - I think the lack of dexterity would have me avoiding them.  I do use a pair of tongs very similar to the ones you linked -- very handy!
> ...



Thanks for all the great detailed feedback, it helps.

I totally understand the need for being able to carry meat away on a rack of some kind in your situation.  I personally would get something like this (stainless) and figure a way to make some stainless steel u-bolt style handles for it so I could easily pick it up.  Also this would be much easier to clean then a wire rack with grids AND being stainless you could throw it in the dish washer once you knock off all the stuck on bits.  Finally the size is good  and the price is hard to beat for like $13 each :)  You just lift this thing (with homemade handles) and place onto a backing sheet/pan you likely already have and boom problem solved!








						Outdoor Gourmet 21 in Chrome Grate | Academy
					

Outdoors, Outdoor Cooking, Utensils + Cooking Accessories, Grill Maintenance + Replacement Parts




					www.academy.com
				









Be sure to get what  you know will make you happy when it comes to a digital remote thermometer.
Just know that inkbird model I linked you to has no App so there are no software glitches with it :D
That thermometer has a broadcast unit that sits at the smoker with all the probes wired into it that you put into the smoker.  The taller receiver unit has the buttons for each probe to set alerts, set timers, monitor all temps at once, etc. etc.  The oven probe setting even has both High and Low temp alerts which is harder to find.
Not trying to change your mind, just letting you know it is all a contained unit and no Apps.  I avoid all the bluetooth thermometer stuff or devices of a similar nature.  The bluetooth spec and protocol supports short distance.  A devise like this uses stronger radio frequency to give you like 300ft of distance.  What good is using bluetooth and your phone if you have to be so close all the time for the communication to register lol.

I hope your vac sealer holds up for a good long time.
Chances are it may stop being effective or just die at some random point and force you into another vac sealer.  At that time you will be ready for an upgrade lol.  This is how must of us have found our way into the better more reliable vac sealers :D

I hop this info helps :)


----------



## diversification (Nov 23, 2021)

negolien said:


> Most people got you already. I use  a pan like this and I love the rapicca gloves they handle large meat very well and are lined. U can see my pair under the charcoal bag i also use cotton gloves u see there with nitrile gloves under em but I like the rapicca beter for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations.  How's the dexterity on the RAPICCA gloves?  Those wire racks look pretty nice - I particularly like the silicone feet to prevent scratching / sticking / hopefully reduce having to clean the feet, which would be a bit fussy otherwise.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 23, 2021)

diversification said:


> ..................Can you tell me what situations I'd be using the food shears in?  I only ever see people trimming using a knife, and I'm having trouble figuring out what situations a pair of sheers would be better for..................



For me they are most useful for removing the backbone from chickens and turkeys and removing excess skin.  They can also be used to cut green onions and herbs into small pieces,


----------



## negolien (Nov 24, 2021)

diversification said:


> Thanks for the recommendations.  How's the dexterity on the RAPICCA gloves?  Those wire racks look pretty nice - I particularly like the silicone feet to prevent scratching / sticking / hopefully reduce having to clean the feet, which would be a bit fussy otherwise.



Super really for being so thick. I had gotten some of those Cuisinart silicone ones and was like having gumby hands lol. They are also good to like 900 degrees and waterproof. Probably my fav bbq tool :<). I use a different baking set than that I was just showing a similar examnpole In will link mine. I got two baking racks with the sheet pans works great clean up is awesomely easy long as you pam em first. You can find something smiliar cheaper i imagine all works the same. My syringe cost me 14 bucks for two /shrug lol


Amazon.com: Hiware 2-Pack Cooling Racks for Baking, Stainless Steel Wire Rack Baking Rack Oven Rack Cookie Rack, Oven Safe, Rust-Resistant Rack for Cooking, Baking, Roasting and Grilling - Fit Half Sheet Pan: Home & Kitchen 

Amazon.com: Baking Oven Half Sheet Aluminum Metal Pan | Professional, Commercial and Industrial Grade, Rimmed 2 Piece Bakeware Set - Great for Roasting Durable, Oven-Safe, Non Toxic, Easy to clean 13 x 18 inch: Home & Kitchen


----------



## golfpro2301 (Nov 25, 2021)

Yes those are racks from Myron I have

here are gloves


----------

